# Fox Van 36 vs. Float 36 for Freeride



## Dibs (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm currently running a Van 36 on my SX Trail and thinking about switching to a Float 36 - seems to be more progressive and a bit lighter. Any one have experience freeriding or DH with the Float? I'm curious about durability and reliability but any feedback is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm runing a 09 talas on my ss, and all i do is fr and dh, really rocky and up to 15ft drops and its holding up fine, soaks up the bumps great and dont think i need anything stronger or bigger.

edit: but i only weigh around 135-ish lbs


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Yeah, i run both the Van, and the Float for Freeride, and DH. I'm likeing the Float right now. Can't beat the lightness.

36 Float








36 Van


----------



## behubert (Apr 13, 2006)

I am running the 09 float on my bottlerocket right now and love it. You will lose that slight edge of sensitivity, but the weight, ease of set-up, adjustability, and progressiveness all compensate. I would go with the float.


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

My bud has the Float 36 on his 06 enduro now and it is a great fork. He loves it. It is probably the lightest "beefy" fork out there. If you only freeride and DH, I wouldn't use it unless your trails are pretty buffed out (trails where you can use 160 mm effectively). I'd say it would be the #1 air fork on my list if I was in the market for one.

On an SX trail, it could help the weight a little, but you aren't gonna get that bike too light anyway, so it might not be worth it.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

I don' get why people think air forks are less durable than coils. All things being equal* they should both be just as durable

*by this I mean not comparing an XC air fork to a Fr coil fork.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Rover Nick said:


> I don' get why people think air forks are less durable than coils. All things being equal* they should both be just as durable
> 
> *by this I mean not comparing an XC air fork to a Fr coil fork.


Unless your air chamber fails... A spring tends to hold your fork up. 

To those using the Float; are you running the R or RC2? I'm thinking of getting one for my Bottlerocket which I can't seem to sell and I'm wondering if I want the extra adjustments? Usually I lean to the RC2, but I may not keep the bike. If I keep the bike, maybe I'll want the extra adjustments?


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

I love my rc2


----------



## cheloco (May 10, 2004)

Very nice pic. Clockwork.I have a 2009 36 Float,I got it a month ago.I really like it so far very light,for what it is. My first time with a Fox Fork after many years of Marzocchi loyalty.I just wouldn't gamble to buy a Marzo this year to see if I was lucky to get "one of the good ones". Maybe when they come out with a product (like they did in the past) that will bring you good times for $1000 not headaches I will consider again to go back to them.


----------



## congarong (Jan 17, 2008)

i have the float RC2 on my nomad and find it very plush, it took 10 hours to break in but its is very smooth now. It has lots of adjustment, once i dialed everything in i have not touched it for about 3 months perfect every time. I have not tried the vanilla on my bike. + the float its light i do a lot of all mountain as well.


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

Would you reccommend the air versions for a 230lb rider, or play it safe and go for coil?


----------



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

cheloco said:


> Very nice pic. Clockwork.I have a 2009 36 Float,I got it a month ago.I really like it so far very light,for what it is. My first time with a Fox Fork after many years of Marzocchi loyalty.I just wouldn't gamble to buy a Marzo this year to see if I was lucky to get "one of the good ones". Maybe when they come out with a product (like they did in the past) that will bring you good times for $1000 not headaches I will consider again to go back to them.


that is so close to the truth I though it must have been me who wrote it :thumbsup:


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Don't forget to check the bath oil levels in your forks, folks.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Usually I don't bump old threads like this, but I'm ready to *order-up *and was wondering how people are liking their Floats...


----------



## cheloco (May 10, 2004)

I have a 2009 Float that I bought at the end of last summer. My 1st fork that is not a Marzo. I really like it very light.
I just found this great deal for a new Float, you can not beat this price.

http://cgi.ebay.com/FOX-FLOAT-36-16...es?hash=item220368665843&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

I know you're here a lot Cliffy, and I don't have any firsthand experience to offer other than observing my buddies, but I really don't think there is much of a performance difference between the Float and Van 36's. There are very minute differences in the way they feel but they seem to be roughly equivalent to each other from a performance standpoint.

Just a second hand opinion though. Personally, for a non travel adjust option, I'd go with a Float. If Fox offered a wind down coil, I'd be all over it.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

cheloco said:


> I have a 2009 Float that I bought at the end of last summer. My 1st fork that is not a Marzo. I really like it very light.
> I just found this great deal for a new Float, you can not beat this price.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/FOX-FLOAT-36-16...es?hash=item220368665843&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14


That is a killer deal except for the tapered steerer. Not saying it's bad, just not what I want...


----------

